# Wheat Paste



## Crazycoon (May 1, 2007)

Perhaps there never was one, perhaps ther'll never be. But its worth a shot. Does any one know the divine ration for wheat paste? water to flour, boil or cold shake up?


----------



## TBone (May 1, 2007)

I've been using 1-1/2 cup of water to 1 cup of flour. Add some sugar, cornstarch, or wood glue in at the end if you want. 

I just get the shit boiling in a big pot and hit it with a hand blender constantly for a few minutes. I was able to put it in a spray bottle and spray it on to the surface to do small little pieces really inconspicuously at that consistency. Any bigger I hit with a wallpaper brush.

Post edited by: TBone, at: 2007/05/01 08:00


----------



## Crazycoon (May 1, 2007)

Ya this is fucking awsome. Weat paste in a spray bottle!!!!


----------

